# Hibernate n:m Beziehung funktioniert nicht



## bigben7 (24. November 2007)

guten abend zusammen,

ich tüftle schon seit einer woche an einer aufgabenstellung, in der ich mit jsf und hibernate ein n:m mapping von zwei tabellen durchführen will.

insgesamt habe ich drei tabellen:

1. Events
2. Guests
3. EventGuests (da sollen 1. und 2. abgebildet werden)

Beziehungen zwischen Tabelle 1 und 2 sollen also über die Tabelle 3 abgebildet werden.

Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht ein Event mitsamt mehreren Gästen zu speichern. Beim Speichern wird lediglich ein Eintrag in der Tabelle Events erzeugt, aber nicht in EventGuests. Ich verstehe nicht warum  

Ich wäre euch soooooo dankbar für hilfreiche Hinweise.

Einen schönen Abend noch
Ben


Hier der Ausschnitt der Mapping Datei für Event.hbm.xml
   <set name="eventGuests" table="EventGuests" cascade="all-delete-orphan">
   	<key column="EventID"/>
   	<many-to-many class="Guests" column="GuestID" />
    </set>

Hier der Ausschnitt der Mapping Datei für Guest.hbm.xml
   <set name="events" table="EventGuests" cascade="all-delete-orphan">
   	<key column="GuestID"/>
   	<many-to-many class="Events" column="EventID" />
    </set>


----------



## zeja (25. November 2007)

Versuch doch mal das n:m Beispiel aus dem Tutorial Schritt für Schritt nachzubauen und dann auf deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen: http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/reference/en/html/tutorial.html


----------

